# Source code released?



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/12/26/source-code-available-for-the-verizon-galaxy-s3/

This mean improvements to 3g on aosp soon?

Sent from my liquid smooth gs3


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm actually very happy with TouchWiz, but I'm also very eager for a fully working, bug-free aosp Rom. If this helps iron out all the kinks I might just ditch touchwiz for pure aosp....one must only wait.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> http://www.droid-lif...izon-galaxy-s3/
> 
> This mean improvements to 3g on aosp soon?
> 
> Sent from my liquid smooth gs3


no
we already had this


----------

